# lowering spring question



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

hi there i am new to the forum, I am having trouble locating lowering springs for my 93 NX, my question is, are the sentra and nx the same platform?? is there an alternitive to springs? like sentra springs


thanks!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes b13 springs fit an NX.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

for performance get some coilovers, or road magnet or hyperco springs and at least KYB AGX struts


D


----------



## sr20_B13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have KYB with megan spring and it is the best feeling ever it drives really good..


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Get some Kyb Agx struts, they have adjustable dampers


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

sr20_B13 said:


> I have KYB with megan spring and it is the best feeling ever it drives really good..


:thumbdwn:
If you think those Megan springs feel really good.. then you haven't felt good springs. I do not recommend Megan anything.. they're cheap and notorious for being problematic. ..nor do I recommend and EBay or Eibach springs for b13s. 

OP- Yes Sentra and NX are the same platform. KYB AGXs and road magnets would give you the best DD street ride IMO. Hypercos would be slightly better but they are exteremely hard to find now-a-days.. Don't go cheap, you will feel it and regret it


----------



## sr20_B13 (Jun 22, 2009)

seven_b13 said:


> :thumbdwn:
> If you think those Megan springs feel really good.. then you haven't felt good springs. I do not recommend Megan anything.. they're cheap and notorious for being problematic. ..nor do I recommend and EBay or Eibach springs for b13s.
> 
> OP- Yes Sentra and NX are the same platform. KYB AGXs and road magnets would give you the best DD street ride IMO. Hypercos would be slightly better but they are exteremely hard to find now-a-days.. Don't go cheap, you will feel it and regret it


bro are you insane i have tried many suspension my father has a B13 with $7,000 worth of racing suspension and he also says that my suspension feel better and i had those springs on my car for 8 years already and they still feel like new... Just because you had a bad experience doesn't mean somebody is going to go through the same thing... bro and dont assume what i have or have not tried


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

sr20_B13 said:


> bro are you insane i have tried many suspension my father has a B13 with $7,000 worth of racing suspension and he also says that my suspension feel better and i had those springs on my car for 8 years already and they still feel like new... Just because you had a bad experience doesn't mean somebody is going to go through the same thing... bro and dont assume what i have or have not tried


No assumptions taken. It's a known fact. Megan's are garbage. Period. I'm not debating. You have your opinion and I have mine. 

Read the reference then bite back buddy:

Megan Racing - http://www.meganracing.com/products/...e.asp?catid=47 (Applications: B13, B14, B15)

B13 Drop: 2" Front, 1.75-2" Rear
Struts To Use: *Will not work well with any struts.*
B13 spring rate: 230 lbs F & 205 lbs R
MSRP: $119.95

B14 Drop: 1.9"-2" Front+Rear
Struts To Use: *Will not work well with any struts.*
B14 spring rate: 280F & 230R
MSRP: $119.95

B15 spring rate: 2" Front+Rear
Struts To Use: *Will not work well with any struts.*
B15 spring rate: 240F & 210R
MSRP: $169.95​
TAKEN FROM: http://www.sr20-forum.com/suspension/1801-b13-b14-b15-suspension-information.html One of the most informational suspension guide for our platform. Period. 

A AGX/Hyperco or AGX/RM combo would eat your AGX/Megan.. especially here in NYC.. down south or midwest is a different story. Don't think I haven't done my research buddy. 

_7k of suspension work was beat out by $600 setup??? Something's wrong there. Not many spring/shock setups can even compare to a coilover setup.. so what did he use his 7k on??_


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah, double on that ^^^

the reason the megans probably FEEL better is because they're soft. good springs ride rougher, but the car still handles better.


----------



## blitzbuggy (Jun 21, 2009)

what about the drop zone springs? springs are getting scarce for these things


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

blitzbuggy said:


> what about the drop zone springs? springs are getting scarce for these things


since when?? dropzone, megan, intraxx, eibach, and H&R all have springs for b13s, and they are readily available. 

all of them are junk is the thing.

the only GOOD springs are Road Magnets, and Hyperco's. hypercos are the best and incredibly hard to find. the road magnets are currently available, and for only $225, they're cheaper than eibachs H&R's and intraxx springs. they're also extremely close to the hyperco springs.

cmon people, even if you're running a GA b13, remember you still share the same chassis as the SE-R. only thing different is your powertrain, and some of the cosmetics.

the #1 forum for b13 SE-R users is SR20Forum. not to plug for another forum or anything, but seriously. the info on there is a hundred fold compared to here.

heres a link to some suspension threads:

http://www.sr20forum.com/driveline-transmission/170794-b13-b14-b15-suspension-information.html

RM group buy
http://www.sr20forum.com/group-buys/189333-road-magnet-springs-round-2-b13-b14-51.html


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

sonicgundam said:


> since when?? dropzone, megan, intraxx, eibach, and H&R all have springs for b13s, and they are readily available.
> 
> all of them are junk is the thing.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear someone else that knows something about b13 suspensions..


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

seven_b13 said:


> Glad to hear someone else that knows something about b13 suspensions..


someones gotta spread the news. too many people think that eibachs and H&R's are good springs (which they're not) and that the only struts are KYBs on these forums.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

B13/B14 you can only lower the 1.5 max with springs. Due to the lack of wheel travel.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Well like the thread title says: "lowering spring questions". I've got a question. My SE-R is gutted for rallycross and sits about 2" too high now. So I bought a set of 2" Dropzone lowering springs to hopefully get me somewhere back to stock height. My question is: has anyone actually bought and/or installed a set of these? I got the box today and opened it up. All four springs have the identicle part # on them. They are the same wire diameter and length. They must have shipped me four fronts or four rears right? There's no way all four springs could be the same on a B13 right?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

blownb310 said:


> Well like the thread title says: "lowering spring questions". I've got a question. My SE-R is gutted for rallycross and sits about 2" too high now. So I bought a set of 2" Dropzone lowering springs to hopefully get me somewhere back to stock height. My question is: has anyone actually bought and/or installed a set of these? I got the box today and opened it up. All four springs have the identicle part # on them. They are the same wire diameter and length. They must have shipped me four fronts or four rears right? There's no way all four springs could be the same on a B13 right?


when i got my RM's mike, i actually couldn't tell them apart by looking at them. i had to go online and find out which struts were the rear AGX struts to find out (came assembled)

as for the issues with the cheap springs, it doesn't lie in the drop. the problem lies in the lack of spring strength, causing most springs other than the RM's and hyperco's to ride on the bump stops when cornering, and bottoming out on the slightest bump. most of them don't really have better spring rates than a stock spring, but the overall length is shortened, providing a weaker spring.

also, i believe that the cheaper springs with lower the car alot more than 2" mike, as you're starting off with a higher ride height. a lot of the lowering springs have a much lower max length than stock springs. they barely have to be compressed to install the top hats. so you'll be starting off with a shorter base, then adding weight to the equation.

try them out, see what happens. those are my warnings though.

if they don't wok and you don't want to spend money on more expensive springs, you could cut the stock ones. i know it's not generally recommended, but i think in this case it would suffice.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sonicgundam said:


> if they don't wok and you don't want to spend money on more expensive springs, you could cut the stock ones. i know it's not generally recommended, but i think in this case it would suffice.


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I tried cutting the stock rear springs [it took 1.5 coils] to get the correct ride height in the rear. But the spring became physically too short [took no spring compressor at all to install] and upon full droop the spring flops around. That's why I bought the 2" drop springs. I'll give them a try, but I can't see how the all four springs can possibly be the same with one end of the car much heavier than the other.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I tried cutting the stock rear springs [it took 1.5 coils] to get the correct ride height in the rear. But the spring became physically too short [took no spring compressor at all to install] and upon full droop the spring flops around. That's why I bought the 2" drop springs. I'll give them a try, but I can't see how the all four springs can possibly be the same with one end of the car much heavier than the other.


yeah. one pair will be the fronts, and one the rears. the only way to find out would be to load test them and see which are stronger. the fronts will be stronger than the rears.


----------



## sr20_B13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have dropzones and they say front and rear on them... you probably got fake dropzones...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sr20_B13 said:


> I have dropzones and they say front and rear on them... you probably got fake dropzones...


Thanks sr20. I paid just $79 for the set on ebay, so you're probably right. I figured it out guys. I measured the wire diameter and two of them are slightly thicker than the other two. The difference was only about .030". Sonic's "push test" also confirmed it. I guess we'll have to see how they work out.

Mike


----------

